# Hog sign photos...Got any?



## bfriendly (Sep 25, 2016)

Someone asked me a while back about good hog sign photos and I swear I had some good shots, but cant seem to find them anywhere.........not even in Photobucket where I keep stuff. Anywho, can you folks help me out and post up some good sign photos for my buddy here. I have let him down up to this point and I need to make amends

I had a real good one with 2Deer tracks, a hog track and a Yote track on top of one of the Deer tracks........Thats the one thats making me nuts that I cant find


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's one.


----------



## base3448 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Here some*

Here is some


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 4, 2016)

This is all I can find fair PIG.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2016)

Took two pic's of a new wallow that appeared in the last 3 days:


----------



## Muddy Water (Oct 11, 2016)

if i saw sign like this out in the woods would i be better off setting up on it using it to time when hogs last came through and following the tracks out of the area?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2016)

*Public land North GA*

bout got ran over here by two boars


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 11, 2016)

This is the tree that I was looking for an old pic of. Same set up, but all that is now covered in sap was Mud! Lots of Mud way high up in the tree. Above the end of the barrel you may see a big gash..........it was fresh mud and gash when I first saw it about 3 or 4 turkey seasons ago



I think it killed the tree...........BTW-thanks for posting the pics guys

Keep some coming!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 11, 2016)

Creek down by the Dove fields at Pinelog......bet quite a few of ya'll have seen these


----------



## cburns (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## bfriendly (Oct 13, 2016)

Finally found some fresh sign this AM.......wish I had found it on the way out



It is really dry out there so they should be this close to cool water spots and they are................just not the ones I have been checking



Figures.....


----------



## base3448 (Oct 16, 2016)

*Got these today*

My wife missed a huge one this morning. Came out of this hole and was rootin around


----------



## Milkman (Oct 16, 2016)

Here is a pic from a couple of years back of pigs making some sign.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 17, 2016)

Those are some FAT Pigs Milkman...........look as good as any farm raised Pork that can be found!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 18, 2016)

As well I would say don't always go on rooting sign other than to say there has been a hog there. I had some on my hunting club by a small branch. An area about 6 foot long by 1 foot wide and that was all of the rooting there was. Saturday morning I shot these two in area. Also there is a boar somewhere cause one had a baby inside and the other had been cut by a tusk. If they just eating acorns only sign your gonna see is poooo


----------



## P6smSKC (Oct 23, 2016)

People call me crazy when I have told them this, but while deer hunting at allatoona I have seen plenty of hog sign. I hunt multiple locations on that WMA and have seen sign at all of them. Never had a chance at the piggies but maybe this year will be different.


----------

